# Drag racing golf cart



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

oddpowers said:


> I don't have the budget for a zilla,


Use an Alltrax controller: http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/con-spm72650.htm

Your best bet to obtain more power for low cost is probably use some Lipo cells in parallel with you lead acid battery pack.
As example: you choose 18S Lipo battery pack (70-75v depending of the SOC and 200-300$, 5-10 lbs), you build a fire proof casing easily removable and when you will close the contactor, you will have access to serious power for 9 seconds (take care... it's not lead acid battery!)

Finally, after each run, you charge and balance your lipo battery pack with small RC charger.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Use an Alltrax controller: http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/con-spm72650.htm
> 
> Your best bet to obtain more power for low cost is probably use some Lipo cells in parallel with you lead acid battery pack.
> As example: you choose 18S Lipo battery pack (70-75v depending of the SOC and 200-300$, 5-10 lbs), you build a fire proof casing easily removable and when you will close the contactor, you will have access to serious power for 9 seconds (take care... it's not lead acid battery!)
> ...


Thanks for the reply/idea Yabert!!
Whats the best way to determine the "c" rating to use?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hard to say!
Since you don't use a controller (contactor only), high C-rated battery probably mean you will break something (motor, contactor or ?) or loose control at launch.


----------

